# Delilah, long haired Syrian female



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Delilah is a sad and frustrating story. Her owner threatened to flush her down the loo unless someone took her. She had apparently bitten a small child. Now, I don't normally do sob stories on these threads but this needs to be said.

Delilah the ferocious monster arrived in a cage so small it could have been used as a carrier instead. It has the dubious title of being the smallest cage we've seen so far  Her bedding of sawdust was soaking wet and heaped into a nest shape so she was sitting on bare floor. She was picked up, luckily, by a local lady on our behalf who said the lady had told her "she needs to go she's vicious and smelly and we haven't cleaned her out in some weeks". The sparse handful of wet bedding testament to this.
Delilah almost walked out onto my hand. But as her cage chose that moment to fall apart, we didn't have to worry about extracting her through the tiny doors.

We then noticed the smell. That smell. Delilah was rushed to the vets just half an hour later and we had confirmed that she had a pyometra. A nasty one too. She was spayed the next day. Total cost to rescue £87 odd. Total cost to neglectful owner? Nothing.

It costs nothing to hand these creatures in sooner rather then later folks! We also recommend that syrian's are not bought as pets for small children. And any hamster with a raging pyo is not going to like being squeezed.

Now then.

Delilah is doing very well, she's completely recovered and been assessed by our expert hamster fosterer. Needless to say she's more fluffy squish then ferocious beastie! We've estimated her to be less then 6 months old.

We've a lovely video that has been made of her just to illustrate, she was so named due to my saying "why, why, why" and then realising there was a 'Delilah' on the end of that  :-

Delilah's Story - YouTube

She's not 100%, she does need a bit of warning before being picked up as she still expects hands to grab. But as you can see, she'll make a lovely pet for someone. She's a long haired, but not with the big skirt that males can grow.

I think Delilah deserves some TLC now? If you would like to offer her a loving home please pm me, or email [email protected]

We rehome within Hampshire primarily, although we are able to home in the neighbouring counties. If you need transport arrangements outside of Hampshire and we cannot find a volunteer driver we will ask you to contribute to travel costs.

Please allow time for the adoption process, depending on where you are we do operate by co-ordinating volunteers in your area and this can take some time.

Please bear in mind that we do not recommend excessively tall cages like the Freddy, Jenny or Furet for hamsters. Delilah would ideally like a cage roughly 80 x 50 cm minimum and a maximum of 50cm tall. If you are unsure about hamster cages please do ask.
If you are a new hamster owner and would like to adopt Delilah do contact us, we can arrange a handling session if you are local, to see if you would be a good match for her.

Edited to add:- Scritches do not usually judge hand in's, we pride ourselves on our communication with previous owners. However, in this case we are equally happy to make an exception!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Poor little hammie, what is wrong with people? Someone should do to them,what they tried to do to a defenceless little hamster - see how they like it. She is a beautiful little ham, I wish I was closer, but I hope she gets a wonderful new home to make up for her previous one.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

It does get to me sometimes, in cases like this one. Its the callousness that does it, totally uncaring.

Anyway, Delilah is a lovely girl considering bless her. If that was me I'd probably hate humans after that!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

i wouldn't blame her for disliking people after being treated like that! Reading about things like this really does make you wonder just what people are actually like, earlier on I read about a dog who was thrown from a moving car at 70mph because the owners wanted rid, and in the paper was some woman who killed her 2 kids by throwing them out of a window as she didn't want to look after them anymore Some 'people' should never have been born - simple as that.

I hope little Delilah gets a fab new home where she's given the chance to know she's loved, wanted and matters to someone.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Reserved


----------

